# What is SEI translated to in MBTI??



## a peach (May 21, 2015)

I've been very confused about my MBTI type, but when taking socionics tests, I always come up with SEI, and agree with it very much, especially concerning the dominant Si descriptions:

_"SEIs are naturally attuned to the nature of the physical stimuli around them. They are often aptly aware of whether they are comfortable or relaxed in a given environment and they often take spontaneous action to make their living environment more comfortable. They often make effective hosts, as they may spontaneously exhibit great attention to ensure that friends and family around them are comfortable and that their physical needs are well satisfied. They often have a natural level of attentiveness to the signals of the human body, and may make instinctive responses to adapt their environment to their comfort.

SEIs are usually unconcerned with the external demands around them, and may feel as though the world around them is overly hectic or frenetic, and unable to stop and smell the roses. SEIs may disdain the hustle and bustle of the world around them, and instead display a relaxed and convivial demeanor. They may be inclined to dismiss the productive demands placed on them and instead focus their energy on maintaining a comfortable, familiar, recreational, and nonthreatening environment. At times when they have to present themselves or their work to others, however, they may be overly socially anxious and afraid of disappointing others, and they may tend to overwork themselves or give extra effort. In this way, they may be highly industrious and dutiful workers.

SEIs often exhibit a down-to-earth quality and often focus their attention on events, affects, or relationships relevant to their physical environment or personal experience; for this reason, their style of conversation may at times come across as somewhat mundane or unimportant. SEIs may focus much of their energy towards processes oriented with bettering sensory experiences, including visual art, fashion, food preparation, dance, or other physical aspects. Their affective responses to situations are often intertwined with their level of physical comfort."_​
Would this make me an ISFJ, or an ISFP perhaps?? I have no idea! :blushed:


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

By functions SEI is leading in Introverted Sensing and creative in Extraverted Feeling--this corresponds to ISFJ's functional preferences in MBTI.

You have to be careful because both Socionics and MBTI to some extent muddle up descriptions of Si with traits of Enneagram's self-preservation instinct, that is also described as being down-to-earth grounded, sensual, and very much in tune with the physical stimuli. It could be that you are SP-first and neither ISFJ nor ISFP.


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

music box said:


> Would this make me an ISFJ, or an ISFP perhaps?? I have no idea! :blushed:


SEI = ISFJ in mbti
ESI = ISFP in mbti


----------



## HolyMoony (Mar 11, 2021)

a peach said:


> I've been very confused about my MBTI type, but when taking socionics tests, I always come up with SEI, and agree with it very much, especially concerning the dominant Si descriptions:
> 
> _"SEIs are naturally attuned to the nature of the physical stimuli around them. They are often aptly aware of whether they are comfortable or relaxed in a given environment and they often take spontaneous action to make their living environment more comfortable. They often make effective hosts, as they may spontaneously exhibit great attention to ensure that friends and family around them are comfortable and that their physical needs are well satisfied. They often have a natural level of attentiveness to the signals of the human body, and may make instinctive responses to adapt their environment to their comfort._​​_SEIs are usually unconcerned with the external demands around them, and may feel as though the world around them is overly hectic or frenetic, and unable to stop and smell the roses. SEIs may disdain the hustle and bustle of the world around them, and instead display a relaxed and convivial demeanor. They may be inclined to dismiss the productive demands placed on them and instead focus their energy on maintaining a comfortable, familiar, recreational, and nonthreatening environment. At times when they have to present themselves or their work to others, however, they may be overly socially anxious and afraid of disappointing others, and they may tend to overwork themselves or give extra effort. In this way, they may be highly industrious and dutiful workers._​​_SEIs often exhibit a down-to-earth quality and often focus their attention on events, affects, or relationships relevant to their physical environment or personal experience; for this reason, their style of conversation may at times come across as somewhat mundane or unimportant. SEIs may focus much of their energy towards processes oriented with bettering sensory experiences, including visual art, fashion, food preparation, dance, or other physical aspects. Their affective responses to situations are often intertwined with their level of physical comfort."_​
> Would this make me an ISFJ, or an ISFP perhaps?? I have no idea! :blushed:


SEI is ISFJ if we go by the "rule" BUT SEI qualities match more to ISFP (even some INFPs are SEI). SEI's mental age is "the child" which doesn't fit ISFJ. (There are 4 mental age groups: the child (Si 1, Ni 1), the teen (Ne 1, Se 1), the adult (Fi 1, Ti 1), the elder (Fe 1, Te 1).
I think ESI fits ISFJ more.


----------



## HolyMoony (Mar 11, 2021)

cyamitide said:


> By functions SEI is leading in Introverted Sensing and creative in Extraverted Feeling--this corresponds to ISFJ's functional preferences in MBTI.
> 
> You have to be careful because both Socionics and MBTI to some extent muddle up descriptions of Si with traits of Enneagram's self-preservation instinct, that is also described as being down-to-earth grounded, sensual, and very much in tune with the physical stimuli. It could be that you are SP-first and neither ISFJ nor ISFP.


Yes, I think SEI (Si base types) only match well with sp instinct. It does not translate well to Si dom in mbti.


----------

